# Paderno copper pots



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this brand? I found a 12 quart one on e-bay really cheap and was wondering if it is of a good quality. Thanks.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Paderno is a Canadian brand that is actually manufactured in Prince Edward Island.

I think like any other brand they have their low level stuff, their mid level stuff, and their high level stuff. I have never used Paderno pots so I cannot comment on them but I do not believe they are manufactured for professional use. Might be fine for a home kitchen though.

I have used many Paderno kitchen utensils including steak knives and to be honest I thought they sucked. I wouldn't waste my money on them again. But I can't speak to the pots--they might be fine.

Our local restaurant supplier is having a Paderno factory outlet sale. I have to go and pick up some pastry items I ordered so I'll take a look at the pots for you while I am there. I can tell you this--their stuff is REALLY expensive so if you found one going for a good price on ebay it might be a good idea to snap it up just to give it a try.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, I looked at one at a cooking store the same size and it was close to 800 dollars!! I don't really NEEED it but it would round out my collection LOL!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There are actually two companies making "Paderno" cookware. One is Canadian, and the other Italian. The companies are no longer related. Both make high quality cookware. The Italian Paderno is as good as anything else -- Mauviel or Matfer for instance. You can probably identify the product on their website. Paderno - Pagina iniziale

BDL


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link, the pot I am watching is clearly stamped "made in France". Go figure. They only go up to 6 litres on their current line.


----------

